# Avengers Endgame: Neue Szene vor Bluray-Veröffentlichung gezeigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers Endgame: Neue Szene vor Bluray-Veröffentlichung gezeigt*

						Vor Kurzem hat es "Avengers Endgame" geschafft und ist zum erfolgreichsten Kinofilm geworden. Marvel wird den Film "Avengers Endgame" jedoch nochmal veröffentlichen. Das Re-Release enthält zusätzliches Material. Als Einstimmung gibt es schon mal eine bisher unveröffentlichte Szene zu sehen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers Endgame: Neue Szene vor Bluray-Veröffentlichung gezeigt*


----------



## Schmupie (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Avengers Endgame: Neue Szene vor Bluray-Veröffentlichung gezeigt*

„Dabei wird der Streifen erneut auf Blu-ray veröffentlicht und enthält zusätzliche Szenen. Die Re-Release-Version wird ab 05. September im Handel zu kaufen sein.“

Der Release am 05.09.2019 ist die Erstveröffentlichung und wird somit nicht auf Bluray erneut veröffentlicht.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Avengers Endgame: Neue Szene vor Bluray-Veröffentlichung gezeigt*

Werd mir Endgame definitiv (digital) kaufen. Meine Erinnerungen an den Film schweifen allmählich ab.
Infinity War hab ich bestimmt schon 3-4 mal auf Sky gesehen. Den kenn ich zu genüge.


----------



## Firebuster (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Avengers Endgame: Neue Szene vor Bluray-Veröffentlichung gezeigt*



Schmupie schrieb:


> „Dabei wird der Streifen erneut auf Blu-ray veröffentlicht und enthält zusätzliche Szenen. Die Re-Release-Version wird ab 05. September im Handel zu kaufen sein.“
> 
> Der Release am 05.09.2019 ist die Erstveröffentlichung und wird somit nicht auf Bluray erneut veröffentlicht.


Hab mich auch grad gewundert und erst mal nachgeschaut ob ich den Release verpennt habe.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Avengers Endgame: Neue Szene vor Bluray-Veröffentlichung gezeigt*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Werd mir Endgame definitiv (digital) kaufen. Meine Erinnerungen an den Film schweifen allmählich ab.
> Infinity War hab ich bestimmt schon 3-4 mal auf Sky gesehen. Den kenn ich zu genüge.


Ich werde mir beide noch kaufen. 
Aber die sind mir noch zu teuer.

1&2 habe ich und gehören in jede gute Filmsammlung. Wenn man Marvel Fan ist sowieso.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Avengers Endgame: Neue Szene vor Bluray-Veröffentlichung gezeigt*

Klar ist der Disney Streaming Dienst anfangs günstig. Aber was interessiert mich der US Preis? 
Was kostet der hier? Sicher keine 7 Euro.


----------

